# Generator



## bigwheel (Jun 9, 2007)

I always bring my Onan which is installed in the MH..but try not to run it less absoloutely necessary.  Honda is usually claimed to be the best portable generator and among the quietest.  They aint cheap is the only drawback.  You can buy some real off branded junk at the chain home improvement stores Lowes..Home Depot etc.  Contact a fella named Scott Foreman at the link below.  He will cut you a deal on a Honda if you tell him you a bbq cook. He is off on Sundays and Thursdays so dont call on them days. 

http://www.foremansinc.com

bigwheel


----------



## john pen (Jun 9, 2007)

I haven't been a competitor yet, but I play one on TV...actually Ive attended a few comps and my only concern would be the noise..Even a quiet genset could get annoying after a while...


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey John...cool monkey avatar!


----------



## jminion1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have Honda 2000, it is quiet and that is the reason for that choice.
If you are going to run AC you may need to go bigger. The unit ran just under $1000.

Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 9, 2007)

BFD,

The talk over on the BBQ Forum regarding generators has settled around the Honda EU3000. I don't own a generator, but from owning Honda power equipment and from talking to others who have Honda generators, they are about the quietest ones' you'll find. They're not cheap either, but, you buy the best, you only cry once.

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/eu3000.htm


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 9, 2007)

Well loud generators have a place in the scheme of thangs too. I vividly recall at a cookoff one time there was a bunch of drunks playing loud music right next door. I turned on that Onan and the AC and never heard another peep.

bigwheel


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 15, 2007)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Hey John...cool monkey avatar!



Perhaps more easily recognized from this angle?


----------

